# In poor taste...what do you have to say about this?



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow. Just...wow.


----------



## Earthroot (Feb 12, 2015)

In poor taste...yes. But, did the guy have it coming, or no?


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

I know the EXACT situation Tom is referring to. The person in question is a well respected person whom I know personally. He is a good guy. The reason he is ridiculed and called names is because he wears ACTUAL Pro Staff Shirts at the shoots and tends to win the tournaments he attends. Most people don't like this apparently. I heard about this situation a short time ago. Didn't know it got out already. But if the person stated attacked him in this way he needs to go to he State Org. Over the club and complain because if representing your sponsors at a tournament and then winning the tournament makes you egotistical and cocky I guess we all are a bit guilty of that. But in this case I think it is ridiculous and uncalled for what happened to this shooter. Just my thoughts.


----------



## ka_key02 (Mar 6, 2005)

I think the shooter should show up and shoot the pants off of that tourney.


----------



## gcab (Mar 24, 2010)

Whats the other half of the story? You want an opinion on one part.. whats the rest? How does that archer act to warrant that opinion towards him or her?


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

You just gotta know that there's more to this story........


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Can't offer an opinion on a one sided question. There is always more than one side to every story and for anyone to act as you described it is reasonable to assume there are other factors at play which you did not know about or chose not the reveal.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

gcab said:


> Whats the other half of the story? You want an opinion on one part.. whats the rest? How does that archer act to warrant that opinion towards him or her?


This is the QUOTE I was given that was a response to the question about the event. A subsequent phone call to the "leader" by the affronted archer resulted in more verbal abuse and a "dead phone line."
So...put yourself in the shoes of the affronted archer, who hasn't attended the event in several years, and hasn't had contact with the "leader" in several years! This obviously, then, came out of nowhere and caught the affronted archer totally by surprise, and he is unable to get an explanation.
*How would YOU respond to this?* * How would YOU feel? * *What would YOU do?*


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

field14 said:


> This is the QUOTE I was given that was a response to the question about the event. A subsequent phone call to the "leader" by the affronted archer resulted in more verbal abuse and a "dead phone line."
> So...put yourself in the shoes of the affronted archer, who hasn't attended the event in several years, and hasn't had contact with the "leader" in several years! This obviously, then, came out of nowhere and caught the affronted archer totally by surprise, and he is unable to get an explanation.
> *How would YOU respond to this?* * How would YOU feel? * *What would YOU do?*


I think what everyone is saying is that there has to be history here that we are not privy to. This didn't just come out of the blue.

To answer your question: I'm not sure, it would depend on the circumstance, but I've never been too shy in these matters.


----------



## gcab (Mar 24, 2010)

field14 said:


> This is the QUOTE I was given that was a response to the question about the event. A subsequent phone call to the "leader" by the affronted archer resulted in more verbal abuse and a "dead phone line."
> So...put yourself in the shoes of the affronted archer, who hasn't attended the event in several years, and hasn't had contact with the "leader" in several years! This obviously, then, came out of nowhere and caught the affronted archer totally by surprise, and he is unable to get an explanation.
> *How would YOU respond to this?* * How would YOU feel? * *What would YOU do?*


We all get that's the quote.. .whats the rest of the story? So someone out of the blue calls one person to ask a question, with no previous history at all, and that's the response? or theres history some where from some other time that has led to this? I don't buy the first part.. So whats the whole history and then let people give you an opinion. Half of the story getting posted and causing problems is probably worse for the sport than the incident that happened, and posting half of the story in public forum with no details is like high school girls passing notes back and forth under the desk.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

gcab said:


> We all get that's the quote.. .whats the rest of the story? So someone out of the blue calls one person to ask a question, with no previous history at all, and that's the response? or theres history some where from some other time that has led to this? I don't buy the first part.. So whats the whole history and then let people give you an opinion. Half of the story getting posted and causing problems is probably worse for the sport than the incident that happened, and posting half of the story in public forum with no details is like high school girls passing notes back and forth under the desk.


This X2


----------



## aocasek (Oct 27, 2008)

Simple...punch him in the face!


----------



## gcab (Mar 24, 2010)

Ok well great story. Would assume that the person had developed his or her own reputation to deserve such a response


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

the person who represented that club in that phone call to me said some very uncalled negative things , i don`t care who he or she is, this person who made the phone call, who could have been coming to shoot is the paying customer and that basically is what he or she is " the customer",should have been treated with respect,that club person is just losing money for the club when he says those things,in the world of business and in the small world of archery very poorly handled and kinda a shameful thing in archery too ? and if the person who said that to the caller reads this> you did hurt your club alot believe me and shame on you ! archery is suppose to be a fun friendly sport with positive answers for all no matter what.


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

If he violated the rules then address it or kick him out if it warrants. To just not like the guy is ridiculous. He should not be treated that way and needs to show up and smoke everyone.


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

To answer the op's question which no one has actually done. I attended every tournament I could and burried the guy in the standings by out shooting him in his class. Let your shooting do the talking. Did not speak to him. Actually had to shoot on the same bale at a major event. Just kept my mouth shut and shot. Everyone thinks more poorly of him and it will pass but fighting it is like wrestling with a pig you both get dirty and the pig likes it.


----------



## WhitetailAce (May 16, 2012)

If the guy is a really good guy like you guys are saying then he would just let the whole situation go and move on without any further actions or altercations. Reality is, any response can be viewed as a negative response by some people, which is turn will further justify the actions by the individual who made the original statement. No reason to stoop to another persons or clubs level. If they do not want you to shoot at their club, then don't, regardless of the reason. It's human nature that not everyone is going to get along with everyone. If someone or a group of people do not get along with you, then you move on. Take the next step forward instead of another step back.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

Since he hung up on the phone call I would go shoot the tournament and then query him in public forum for all tho hear. In private, I would query other shooters to get their opinion of me to find out if I do have a problem. Most would likely not express a negative response face to face, but I do know one shooter (from way back in the 70s with whom I shot many times) If he asked me about how I felt about him, I would certainly let him know how I felt - I wonder if it might be that same guy).


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Shoot the shoot keep your mouth shut be an example and kick their butts. But don't let any one keep you from a tournament because he doesn't like you this is a free country


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

What was the question that was asked?

Don.


----------



## crossbowstore (Oct 14, 2013)

gcab said:


> We all get that's the quote.. .whats the rest of the story? So someone out of the blue calls one person to ask a question, with no previous history at all, and that's the response? or theres history some where from some other time that has led to this? I don't buy the first part.. So whats the whole history and then let people give you an opinion. Half of the story getting posted and causing problems is probably worse for the sport than the incident that happened, and posting half of the story in public forum with no details is like high school girls passing notes back and forth under the desk.


We would need to know the other side of the story. Seems a bit one sided at this point.


----------



## EmersonL (Oct 27, 2009)

This thread is complete rabble rousing nonsense. Just ridiculous.


----------

